# Iphone 3gs no service problem!!



## Goodby (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi peeps just got hold of a iPhone 3GS 16gb that was jail broken and unlocked to allow another network sim! Problem is the person who's phone it is has updated to ios5 and now the phone does not recognise any sim at all!! Is there any solution to this problem!! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Abusiddiqueg (Mar 25, 2012)

Jailbreak it or restore it back to ios4 since there is presently no full jailbreak for 5


----------



## Chris033081 (Apr 2, 2012)

To be clear, there is no current jailbreak for iOS 5.1. What type of SIM card you trying to use and for which carrier?

Unless the phone is factory unlocked, only AT&T SIM cards will work with jailbreaking it. After jailbreaking, the phone can be unlocked for T-Mobile. Given that the radio baseband hasn't been update to an unsupported version.

Put the phone in DFU mode and perform a restore and set up as a new phone.


----------



## Easwar_Akiyama (May 15, 2012)

As u hv updated to ios 5.1 u hv no choice but wait till a tethered jailbreak and unlock is realeased for this new firmware and baseband ...


----------



## ueippp (Aug 15, 2012)

Jailbreak ur phone using redsnow and go to cydia and install ultrasnow.and wait few min then it will work.


----------



## Colche (Aug 29, 2012)

You need to jailbreak and then unlock your phone for you to use it. It's important that you know exactly how to do this otherwise you will end up wrecking your phone. You need a tool that comes with clear and concise instructions and I can recommend this:http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=BGGOE&m=3YS9x98XIcuyHNM&b=0rxFh6v7NS1UYaKkE9nMNw

You will need to be a member and then purchase the jailbreak tool. Hope this helps, take care!


----------

